# INFO: ClamAV Zwangsabschaltung 0.94 und frühere



## Evilchen (8. Apr. 2010)

Nachdem nun die neuste Version von ClamAV erschienen ist (0.96),
hat das Team um den Virenscanner einen Termin zur Zwangsabschaltung älterer Versionen kommuniziert.
Ab dem 15.04.2010 werden Signaturen verteilt, welche alle noch in Betrieb befindliche Versionen bis einschließlich 0.94 vom Signaturupdate ausschließen.

Die veralteten Versionen haben, nach Entwickleraussagen, einen Bug beim inkrementellen Update der Signaturen wodurch nur Updates bis zu einer Größe von 980 Byte empfangen werden können. Zukünftige inkrementelle Updates werden diese Größe jedoch überschreiten.

Da mit Version ISPConfig 2.2.31 ClamAV Version 0.95 verteilt wurde, sollten alle Anwender älterer Versionen dringend updaten.
Die aktuelle Version ist ISPConfig 2.2.35 (Stand 08.04.2010)

Siehe zu ClamAV den Artikel auf golem:
http://www.golem.de/1004/74332.html

Grüße,
Evilchen


----------



## Falcon37 (8. Apr. 2010)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Laubie (16. Apr. 2010)

und heute morgen wirds dann wirklich interessant.

Heute (naja, oder irgendwann letzte nacht) lief das erste Update raus, welches ClamAV 0.94 nicht mehr versteht.
Der clamd - Dienst beendet sich und lässt sich nicht mehr starten 

Also, wer sich nicht sicher ist, welche Version läuft, sollte heute mal kurz in die MailQ gucken 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## pee (16. Apr. 2010)

Hi,

Debian legt ja besonderen Wert auf alte stabile Software. Finde es jedoch krass, wenn die Software in den Lenny Standardrepos (wie bei Clamav) so alt ist, dass Sie "end of life" erreicht. 

Damit konnten heute Morgen bei mir keine E-Mails versendet und abgerufen werden. Dieses Problem hatten offenbar viele andere Serverbetreiber weltweit. Das nenne ich *fail*. Ich werde darüber nachdenken, ob nicht Ubuntu in Zukunft eine bessere Lösung darstellt.

Zum Glück bin ich auf die Lösung unter http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7696021 gestossen:


```
$ echo “deb [URL]http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile[/URL]   lenny/volatile main contrib non-free” >> /etc/apt/sources.list
 $ apt-get update
$ apt-get install clamav
$ apt-get upgrade
$ /etc/init.d/amavis restart
 - – - – - –> virus-check will work (no guarantee – for me worked  it  fine [IMG]http://openwallet.de/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_wink.gif[/IMG]  )
DO NOT FORGET TO ENABLE VIRUSSCAN IF YOU DISABLED IT!
```
Nach dem Clamav Update funktioniert das E-Mail Verteilen wieder problemlos.

HAND


----------



## brain-scc (16. Apr. 2010)

Hatte heute Morgen genau das Problem und ein Update unter Lenny war über die Paketquellen nicht möglich. Nach etwas Suchen bei Google folgende Lösung gefunden: http://www.picxl.de/clamav-probleme-unter-lenny


----------



## hahni (16. Apr. 2010)

Ich setze die neueste Version von ISPConfig ein (2.2.35) und den clamd von Ubuntu 8.04LTS. So recht verstehe ich jetzt leider aufgrund der oberen Posts nicht, ob ich betroffen bin oder nicht. Und falls ja, was ich tun kann?


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2010)

Du bist nicht betroffen, da ISPConfig 2 ein neueres ClamAV mitbringt. Die obigen Posts zu Debian Lenny beziehen sich auf ISPConfig 3, da es kein eigenes ClamAV mitbringt.


----------



## hahni (16. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Till,

ich benutze aber clamd von der Ubuntu 8.04LTS-Distribution und nicht das von ISPConfig eingesetzte ClamAV. Von daher war ich mir da nicht so sicher?!?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Falcon37 (18. Apr. 2010)

Toll was die sich so einfallen lassen, um den User zu nerven ... 
http://www.picxl.de/clamav-probleme-unter-lenny hat bei mir nicht geholfen, was nun, weiß jemand wie es trotzdem geht? ISPConfig 3 + Lenny. Thx.


----------



## pee (18. Apr. 2010)

Probier mal die Lösung von meinem letzten Post. Scheint deinem Post ähnlich zu sein, aber Probieren schadet nicht. Vielleicht hattest du bei deinem Versuch ja einen Tippi.


----------



## sence123 (19. Apr. 2010)

*same Prob*

Hallo Forum,

ich hab das selbe Problem mit Ubuntu..... und ispconfig 3

bevor ich nun irgendwas zerschiesse, wie gehe ich am besten unter ubuntu vor?

danke :/


----------



## pee (19. Apr. 2010)

Ohne die genaue Ubuntu-Versionsnummer und die Fehlermeldungen (Hinweise hierzu stehen bereits im Thread), ist eine Hilfestellung schwierig. Hole dies bitte nach.


----------



## sence123 (19. Apr. 2010)

*ups*

sry ok:

Ubuntu 8.10     kernel version:  2.6.27-7-server


.
Apr 19 11:02:18 ha-mailone amavis[4241]: (04241-04-6) (!!)TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 100) line 309.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan unexpected exit 50, output="LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************\nLibClamAV Warning: ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.     ***\nLibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq ***\nLibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************\nLibClamAV Error: cli_hex2str(): Malformed hexstring: This ClamAV version has reached End of Life! Please upgrade to version 0.95 or later. For more information see  www.clamav.net/eol-clamav-094 and www.clamav.net/download (length: 169)\nLibClamAV Error: Problem parsin...
Apr 19 11:02:18 ha-mailone amavis[4241]: (04241-04-6) (!!)...g database at line 742\nLibClamAV Error: Can't load daily.ndb: Malformed database\nLibClamAV Error: cli_tgzload: Can't load daily.ndb\nLibClamAV Error: Can't load /var/lib/clamav//daily.cld: Malformed database\nERROR: Malformed database" at (eval 100) line 527.


danke ,)


----------



## Laubie (19. Apr. 2010)

hast du denn dein ubuntu mit apt-get update / upgrade aktuell gehalten?

wenn ja, zeig mal deine sources.list


----------



## Falcon37 (19. Apr. 2010)

Thx *@pee* scheint wieder zu gehen. Aber _mailq | wc -l_ zeigt nur den Wert "30" und der Befehl freshclam zeigt das ich die alte Version habe.


```
ClamAV update process started at Mon Apr 19 15:55:56 2010
WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
WARNING: Local version: 0.95.3 Recommended version: 0.96
```
Ist das normal?


----------



## Laubie (19. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von Falcon37:


> Ist das normal?


Japp.
Selbst in dem "volatile" - oder wie das heisst ist - ist nicht das aktuelle Clam drin.
Aber die 95er verkraftet schon die großen Updates. Also alles i.o.

Grüße
Laubie


----------

